#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Ημερίδα: Ενημερωτική εκδήλωση για τον νέο νόμο 4178/13 για τα αυθαίρετα, Θεσσαλονίκη, 04.10.2013

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* Παρασκευή , 4 Οκτωβρίου 2013, 18:00
*Πού:* Θεσσαλονίκη, Μεγ. Αλεξάνδρου 49, Κτήριο ΤΕΕ, Ισόγειο Αμφιθέατρο
*Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* 0¤

*Διοργανωτής:* Υ.ΠΕ.Κ.Α. σε συνεργασία με το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ

Στην εκδήλωση θα παρευρεθούν και θα συμμετάσχουν οι:
*Καλαφάτης Σταύρος*, Αναπληρωτής Υπουργός  ΠΕ.Κ.Α.*Αλεξιάδης Σωκράτης*, Γενικός Γραμματέας Χωροταξίας & Αστικού Περιβάλλοντος του Υ.ΠΕ.Κ.Α.*Γαρδίκη Ευρυδίκη*, Προϊσταμένη τμήματος ΑΆ της  Διεύθυνσης Οικοδομικού Κτιριολογικού Κανονισμού*Καρατσώλης  Κωνσταντίνος*, Νομικός Σύμβουλος του Αναπληρωτή Υπουργού 
  Οι συνάδελφοι μπορούν *να αποστείλουν τα ερωτήματά* τους στο evreno@central.tee.gr (Τμήμα Επαγγελματικών Θεμάτων ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ), μέχρι τη Δευτέρα 30 Σεπτεμβρίου προκειμένου να ομαδοποιηθούν από τους συνεργάτες του Τμήματος και να απαντηθούν από τα υπηρεσιακά στελέχη του Υπουργείου.

----------


## Anna_R

*Ανακοίνωση του ΤΕΕ, Περιφ. τμήμα Κεντρ. Μακεδονίας:*

*Ενημερωτική εκδήλωση για το νέο νόμο για την αντιμετώπιση της αυθαίρετης δόμησης (Ν.4178/2013)

*Την *Παρασκευή 4/10/2013 στις 18:00*, το Υ.ΠΕ.Κ.Α. σε συνεργασία με το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ διοργανώνουν ενημερωτική εκδήλωση για το νέο νόμο για την αντιμετώπιση της αυθαίρετης δόμησης (*Ν.4178/2013*).
Η ενημερωτική εκδήλωση θα πραγματοποιηθεί *στο αμφιθέατρο του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ*. 


Οι συνάδελφοι μπορούν μέχριτην Δευτέρα 30 Σεπτεμβρίου να αποστείλουν στο Τμήμα Επαγγελματικών Θεμάτων του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ και στο email: evreno@central.tee.gr, τα ερωτήματά τους, προκειμένου να ομαδοποιηθούν και να απαντηθούν από τους συνεργάτες του Τμήματος και από τα υπηρεσιακά στελέχη του Υπουργείου. 


Στην εκδήλωση θα παρευρεθεί ο αναπληρωτής υπουργός ΠΕ. Κ.Α. κ. Καλαφάτης Σταύρος και στελέχη του υπουργείου. 
*Η εκδήλωση θα μεταδοθεί με Live Streaming* από την www.michanikosapps.gr χορηγό της εκδήλωσης.

----------


## Xάρης

Το βίντεο της ημερίδας, μιας προσφορά της *MichanikosApps.gr*:

----------

